# Cauldron



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

It was raining today so I made a cauldron. It took about 4hrs... I had everything I needed to build this prop just laying around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice - I like the skull accents. Are you using this with a stirring witch?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice - I like the skull accents. Are you using this with a stirring witch?


I was thinking a witch or cauldron creeper of some type. I just found an old wiper motor that I had that works so going have to get together all the other parts I need this week.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I like the rusted effect. I need to rework my cauldron this year and plan to do skulls as well. That looks great!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you... I still want to put some light under it and add other stuff but its a start


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a plastic Barrel wanting to do one of these and I like this one a lot nice Job. I think this might the year for this prop.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on a very cool cauldron.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Is the cauldron a 50 gallon plastic drum cut in half?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

tuck said:


> Is the cauldron a 50 gallon plastic drum cut in half?


Yes it is but it is not really cut in half, more like 1/3


















I have another 55 gallon drum just don't know what to do with it..!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I have a plastic Barrel wanting to do one of these and I like this one a lot nice Job. I think this might the year for this prop.


hpropman I would say this is one of the easiest and quick prop to build.


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Great looking cauldron!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good, love the skulls on it! 
I have a cauldron with a rotisserrie motor in it, it stirs quit slow . but hubby made it for me and was so proud, did on his own, so don't want to discourage the prop helping, so am leaving it, but want to change the actual cauldron up a bit, creep it up some,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone..!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice job for a rainy afternoon!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great....love the size...


----------

